# Salmon Spawns



## Bodean (Dec 11, 2005)

I thought I might share this with the anglers/fisherfolk around here. My girlfriend and I went down to the Lagunitas Creek and watched the salmon run.

Here's some photos.

1) is the creek. (we were told to get out of it by the hike guide)
2) is the signage describing the area, and what's going on
3) is a big redwood with a neat top near Peter's Dam
4) are some mushrooms
5) is the shaky photo of two or three salmon
PICTURES RARELY DO IT RIGHT
Enjoy.

I took photos of the fish steelhead and rainbow, though my shaky hand blurred it a bit and the hike guide was pressing to get out of the creek.
she said the fish could see me.

D


----------



## Filer (Dec 13, 2005)

IF you took a picture of the sign saying to stay out of the creek, why were you in the creek?? Just curious


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Dec 13, 2005)

Filer said:


> IF you took a picture of the sign saying to stay out of the creek, why were you in the creek?? Just curious



if you think standing in a creek is bad, when i worked for the forest circus we used to find big dying salmon half beached on the river bank and wrestle them. they're really easy to grab when their old and they just flop around. Here's a picture of them coming up to spawn near Waldo lake, as in the old game.


----------



## Tree Frog (Dec 14, 2005)

That creek looks altered from it's natural flow. It's quite straight. Funny about the guide telling you to get out of the creek. Hey some fish just don't like to be bothered when they are getting it on.


----------



## Bodean (Dec 14, 2005)

I wasn,t actually in the the creek per say as we were standing on rocks. Though......I guess the sign is for a reason.

Sizzle your photo definetly captures the moment I was looking for as far as fish. I saw three fish in Lagunitas, your photo has a team of ' em. 

More fun coming soon. 

D


----------

